# 14 x 7 Cragar's 30 spoke w/vogue tires



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a set of 14 x 7 30 spoke cragar's with vogue tires 205/75/14 asking price...$1,100 cash money obo. I will have these at the Swap meet at La Grave Field in Fort Worth, Tx tomorrow, April 17 through Sunday, April 19, 2009. Call me at 682-433-1741 anytime but no calls after 10 pm plz!


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

have pictures just dont know how to post them can someone help


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

i have pictures of th wheels on craigslist under wanting to sell 14x7 30 spoke cragars


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

i'll be at theswap meet in fort worth if u would like to see them. or call me at 682-433-1741 fred


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

i well be at the swap meet all day sat also i well have car show tickets


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

i well take 950.00 for my wheels call me at 682-433-1741


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

call and make offer


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

have them at the shop stop by and look at them


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

well have them at car show


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there any where you don't have em?But naw good luck on the sale :biggrin:


----------



## arts tires (Jan 6, 2009)

they r sold


----------

